# Google map pic of hay field



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.google.com/maps/@43.9510764,-95.7517819,465m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. How big is that field? A little hard to get a sence of size.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Thats pretty cool. How big is that field? A little hard to get a sence of size.


28 acres


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

How come PAMikes' post only shows up in a quote?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How come its all crooked around the outside? Fields are supposed to have straight edges so it doesn't screw with the auto steer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeez 2 straight sides is a heck of a start! Looks like a nice stream/woods to eat your lunch and fix the baler next to.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Jeez 2 straight sides is a heck of a start! Looks like a nice stream/woods to eat your lunch and fix the baler next to.


Well, most of mine have all straight sides, except one and its in corn this year, is a real SOB even with hay. I'll see if I can pull it up and highlight it. Wouldn't break my heart the least bit if they decided to do some thing silly like plant it all to trees or food plots or some other happy crap.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Surely not. 26 acre field? We don't have any truly square fields but some are pretty close. I'm just happy when it's not a sub 1 acre patch. Finally broke down and just mowed two little fields like that without baling them. Easier to put extra fertilizer on a bigger field.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> How come PAMikes' post only shows up in a quote?


Yeah, what happened to my post? Kinda weird..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> How come PAMikes' post only shows up in a quote?


thats strange it was there last night.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> Surely not. 26 acre field? We don't have any truly square fields but some are pretty close. I'm just happy when it's not a sub 1 acre patch. Finally broke down and just mowed two little fields like that without baling them. Easier to put extra fertilizer on a bigger field.


Thats one of my smaller fields.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I think Cy might be related to the Clintons...he has ways of silencing people and making things disappear...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> I think Cy might be related to the Clintons...he has ways of silencing people and making things disappear...


DISSLIKE.

About all I can make disappear is money


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Surely not. 26 acre field? We don't have any truly square fields but some are pretty close. I'm just happy when it's not a sub 1 acre patch. Finally broke down and just mowed two little fields like that without baling them. Easier to put extra fertilizer on a bigger field.


Even with hay, once they get too small they ain't worth messing with. Do the commandeers at our VFW, he has four acres in three fields, 2 acres at his house and 2 acres at his sons three miles away. If it was anybody else I'd tell em to go pound sand, but I already drive past his house and his sons is less than a mile away from another of mine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Yeah, what happened to my post? Kinda weird..


whats weird is it isn't in the deleted file either.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cy,

Take a look at this, your local elevator, 360 degree view even. Just don't stand there long, you might get ran over. :lol:

Larry

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@43.993081,-95.750558,32.84h,3.71p,0z


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Cy,
> 
> Take a look at this, your local elevator, 360 degree view even. Just don't stand there long, you might get ran over. :lol:
> 
> ...


Schmitz Grain,I do some bussines with them.Grain,fert and chem.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I wasn't sitting at the bar when the google car went by.

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@43.992375,-95.753411,-36.34h,4.84p,0.99z


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

2 acres isn't too bad for here, trouble is the little patches usually have terrible access for equipment.



mlappin said:


> Even with hay, once they get too small they ain't worth messing with. Do the commandeers at our VFW, he has four acres in three fields, 2 acres at his house and 2 acres at his sons three miles away. If it was anybody else I'd tell em to go pound sand, but I already drive past his house and his sons is less than a mile away from another of mine.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Well I wasn't sitting at the bar when the google car went by.
> https://www.instantstreetview.com/@43.992375,-95.753411,-36.34h,4.84p,0.99z


That's not your blue truck parked across the street?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Well I wasn't sitting at the bar when the google car went by.
> https://www.instantstreetview.com/@43.992375,-95.753411,-36.34h,4.84p,0.99z


So it's called the "Grain Exchange "? Can you get a frosted mug there? Order me up a Coors Light and I'll head on up. After all, it's too hot to fish and too hot for golf.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> So it's called the "Grain Exchange "? Can you get a frosted mug there? Order me up a Coors Light and I'll head on up. After all, it's too hot to fish and too hot for golf.
> 
> Regards, Mike


We'll probably have to go to the Saloon #7 to get a frosty mug.

https://www.facebook.com/WilmontSaloonNo7/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> We'll probably have to go to the Saloon #7 to get a frosty mug.
> https://www.facebook.com/WilmontSaloonNo7/


Well that looks and sounds like a great establishment!

Regards


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike, save a few for me. Diet Rocky Mtn Kool Aid sure is good on a hot day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> We'll probably have to go to the Saloon #7 to get a frosty mug.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WilmontSaloonNo7/


Is that the establishment that you were patronizing one night when you saw a moose cross the road on your way home? <_<

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Is that the establishment that you were patronizing one night when you saw a moose cross the road on your way home? <_<
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep it was.A live moose that is.
I did run across deadmoose by a Green Mill bar/restaurant also.
Seen a moose leaving a bar in Island Park,Idaho also.

Hmmm,If I want to see another moose I better go to a bar??


----------

